

Facebook Uses Face Recognition To Help Tag Photos - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/15/facebook-uses-face-recognition-to-help-tag-photos/

======
DupDetector
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2010420> \- facebook.com - no comments
(yet)

